# Free Oysters are back on!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Its that time of the year again! Wednesday March 1st is the first Wednesday back at the ol oyster bar. 

Location- Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.

The bar gives PFF'ers and locals $1 off drinks.They start shucking about 3:00 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

PFF'ers show up between 5:30- 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.

We will bring the grill so bring something to share if you wish!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome been waiting on this to start again.looknfoward to seeing you out there.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump it up.


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

Is there some kind of schedule for those events, or is it every Wed from now on until further notice? I would love to attend.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

makats said:


> Is there some kind of schedule for those events, or is it every Wed from now on until further notice? I would love to attend.


Every Wed night.


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

Splittine said:


> Every Wed night.


Thanks! Will try to be there next Wed night.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Guess it is time to head to the beach, as this is a weekly offering of Free Oysters


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

makats said:


> Is there some kind of schedule for those events, or is it every Wed from now on until further notice? I would love to attend.


Yep, Every Wednesday until Winter, unless bad weather prevents it. Which does happen sometimes.


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

Could'nt make it last Wed., but definitely planning to be there tonight! How do we find out if the event is cancelled due to bad weather? (I hope that cold weather like today is not considered quite bad to cancel it  )


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

makats said:


> Could'nt make it last Wed., but definitely planning to be there tonight! How do we find out if the event is cancelled due to bad weather? (I hope that cold weather like today is not considered quite bad to cancel it  )


It might be canceled, due to cold weather, I will check now

The Appalach Sters were awesome last week


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Oysters are canceled for tonight, TOOOOOOOO Cold says Marissa our Hostess.

But it will be on next week weather permitting


----------



## Wade Patton (Oct 2, 2014)

Dangit, I already planned my trip to start on a Thursday... (in May). 

May have to quit a day early. See you next month possibly.


----------

